# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cyprinids >  will the REAL Danio kyathit please stand up?

## hwchoy

Well well, I suppose you can say this is what makes fish keeping fun! But I am finding two different fishes going under the same name. According to most information, the _Danio kyathit_ FANG 1998 – also known as the orange-finned zebrafish – is like the zebrafish except for orange fringes on the fins.

So this would be the right fish:



I have even come across articles (with the fish pictured above) explaining how to spawn this fish. But this one has also been paraded as the _D. kyathit_



and what is more interesting is that the scientist, Fang Fang Kullander, who described this fish from Northern Myanmar also mentioned it in an article on her website and provided this picture:



Both fishes were imported recently by Biotope and it is quite obvious they are very different fish (next two pics are taken from Biotope stock):




So which one is the right _Danio kyathit_?

*Further readings:*Fang Fang: _Danio kyathit_, a new species of cyprinid fish from Myitkyina, northern Myanmar (p. 273) - Ichthylogical Exploration of Freshwaters Vol 8.Temporal and cellular requirements for Fms signaling during zebrafish adult
pigment pattern development – David M. PARICHY and Jessica M. TURNERPigment Pattern Formation in Zebrafish: A Model for
Developmental Genetics and the Evolution of Form – Ian K. QUIGLEY and David M. PARICHY

----------


## MrTree

According to my reference, the fish in the first pic is Danio kyathit. First introduced to the market in 2001. But they didn't collect much attention as they were imported at the same time as Danio choprae. I have 4 of them in my tank right now too, I would say this is the one.

And 2nd and 3rd picture is not a described species. Common name &amp;quot;Golden Ring Danio&amp;quot;, Probably brachydanio spp, from Myanmar. Was first introduced to the market in June - July 2002. And I bought this fish in Aug 2002. It's a year already, still 4.5 cm. Recently lost a few after I moved house, sighh..

Personally more interested in the green Danio sp &amp;quot;Maynmar&amp;quot; at Biotope now. One jumped out a couple days ago, need to get some more replacement.

----------


## hwchoy

yes, but the mystery is why would Fang Fang show the 3rd pic, which looks like the second (Gold Ring Danio) and labels it _D. kyathit_? She did the description after all.

----------


## MrTree

Not all the taxanomy are correct, and not all the ichthyologists are correct all the time. They've got debates all the time, and it's all about arguing. Re-classification is done over and over again.

As a hobbyists, I chose to follow the Japanese, my views are from hobbyists view, and simply judge from the limited info I can get and pictures.

Lots of work needed to be done in the lab if to identify the species, let's leave this part to some smart ichthyologists. Some taxanomy are even written based on a couple specimens, the statistics might not be correct at all.

----------


## hwchoy

what I meant was that Fang Fang Kullander was the very person that published the description of the _D. kyathit_, if that wasn't authoritative I don't know what is! Actually I was looking around for her email, none the best then asking the horse huh?  :Wink:

----------


## MrTree

Oh, she is leader of the group who's being do the research huh? Now i remember. Since she is the one, then should ask the one who described this species, she should konw the most. 

Or, send her at least 5 specimens preserved in formalin, hopefully she can do a detailed work.

Many danio species are being discovered since 1990s, and I am sure there will be more as more ppl visit the area.

Should really take a look of the danio at Chong Sua, very nice!

----------


## MrTree

the third picture, looks brachydanio spp too.

----------


## hwchoy

brachydanio is apparently being retired in favour of danio and devario, and perhaps something else. there is a short synopsis on Fang's website. suffice to say the danio group (and that may affect the Sundadanio as well) is in for a major revision.

----------


## MrTree

yeah, that's what i heard she and her team is being doing. 

There will reclassification over and over again as the new species discovered and old taxamony revised.

----------


## hwchoy

you got access to any of those journals?

----------


## MrTree

How I wish I can too. [ :Grin: ] 

looking for Danio pathirana...dream danio...sighhh

----------


## hwchoy

almost extinct liaoz!

----------


## MrTree

i still can find them in the list of shippment into japanese LFS man.

BTW, will be getting a puntius filamentosus this coming weekend! dream barb.[ :Grin: ]

----------


## hwchoy

eh! where you get huh!? keep till the colour shows and take pics can? high quality pics hor?

----------


## MrTree

you mean fila?? yeah, saw only one pc last sat, couldn't get coz was in hurry, so this coming sat will be going back and see how. :Smile:  

my 2 ft is over loaded already..sighhhhh..just hope it's not agressive as the recent barilius spp.

----------

